# Blakkstone Hexx Re-Launch Party



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Its true we have a new Singer/Front man/Guitar Player and we have been rehearsing intensely for the upcoming Re-Launch Party on Saturday March 25 at Bambino's Pub in Airdrie.

Were stoked for the future. Our set list has been revamped. We have kept the best of the best songs that our fans have told us night after night are essential to the Blakkstone Hexx experience. Plus we have added many new songs. Were more diverse as a result of our new Singer's vocal and guitar ability.
Follow us on Facebook as we will be releasing some teasers in the next few days!

There is lots more fun to be had and we cannot wait to see all your smiling faces!

Cheers
Lem


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Just awesome Lemmy. Make sure you get some clips of your band playing. I am looking forward to this!

It's people like you that inspire people like me!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Hi Lola. Thanx very much for the kind words. We hired a Photographer/Videographer for a new promo video and I'd be happy to share


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> Hi Lola. Thanx very much for the kind words. We hired a Photographer/Videographer for a new promo video and I'd be happy to share


love to see it


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Well done Lemmy. I'll see if I can round up a few buds to come see you at Bambino's. If not, say Hi to Jori for me. Cheers.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Robboman said:


> Well done Lemmy. I'll see if I can round up a few buds to come see you at Bambino's. If not, say Hi to Jori for me. Cheers.


Sounds good man


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It sounds like losing your other singer was s good thing! You're bigger and better!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Some truth to that for sure.
We are more diverse due to our new singer.
Not to take away from our 150 shows with Al x and the fact that he is a STELLAR Frontman and a good singer.
We miss our rock and roll Brother but the show must go on and I got a lot of good years left in me and I know the other members of BSH do as well.
Wayne is an AWESOME singer and a great guy were going to have a lot of fun!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I wish you all the best. I have found another singer as well. Looks like it's just going to get better. Losing the other singer was a blessing in disguise!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

That's great to hear Lola I'm very happy for you. Onward and Upwards!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Update

By all accounts we had a great Re-Launch Party this Saturday night past.
We had many of our longtime fans out, some new people came out, most of which know Wayne and wanted to hear him in the band. We had a full house which stayed the entire night and were dancing/partying from first song till the last with a couple of encores for good measure. I would say it was a better night than NYE which is pretty darn cool.
I'm proud of what we accomplished in a short time and through it all we kept all our booking commitments.

It's going to be a busy year ahead with many bookings from long term business with Venues and new ones rolling in as we speak.
We are also committed to learning another 40 songs which will enable us to appeal to a wider audience.
Onward and upward.

Now who was it that said rock is dead!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lemmy I am so proud of your accomplishments. You put your head down and just plowed through all the bullshit! 

I am so lucky that I have you as my friend and confidant. 

When I felt down and out about the shenanigans that was happening with (my) our band you lifted my spirits with your kind words and your experiences. I can't thank you enough for being there for me. You took time out of your personal life to comfort me and to give me sage words of wisdom. That meant a lot to me. Words from the heart. It doesn't get any better then that. Thank your so much for being my friend! <3


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

You are very welcome Lola it was my pleasure


----------

